# My GF is a vampire what do I do???



## dema (Jul 9, 2004)

MY GF recently joined a vampire clan in NYC, there are alot of them here, and well they all pretend to be vampires, ingage in bloodletting sometimes, and get together for some strange rituals. Anyone have anymore info about these groups??? 


-dema


edited for spelling-


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2004)

First, do you have a problem with it?  And how serious is it?  If it is bloodletting, that can actually be dangerious as there are more then a few diseases and infection that can happen because of that.  

What do you want to do?  Do you want to talk her out of it?  Or jion with her?


----------



## dema (Jul 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> First, do you have a problem with it?  And how serious is it?  If it is bloodletting, that can actually be dangerious as there are more then a few diseases and infection that can happen because of that.
> 
> What do you want to do?  Do you want to talk her out of it?  Or jion with her?





Well, not really a problem with it, just concerns. About the bloodletting at least she has the sense not to engage in that. What do I want to do about it? I don't know, just wanted to know if anyone else out there has been in a similar situation.  I don't think I would join that would just be rediculous, and talking her out of it, that is not an option, let her do what she wishes. 

Just curious about other peoples experiences-

-dema

P.S. I miss playing DnD, god I so miss it, need to find time. 

The Enworld community does not cease to amaze me......


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd just tell her that if she can walk around in the sunlight and is afraid to put a bullet through her neck, then she cannot claim to be a vampire.  But then again, I think people like that are insane.  You however, do not, though.  So if I were you, I'd just go along with her one time to see what it's like, and if it really bothers you, voice some concerns.


----------



## dema (Jul 9, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I'd just tell her that if she can walk around in the sunlight and is afraid to put a bullet through her neck, then she cannot claim to be a vampire.




That's not polite to say. It's really a life style that they engage in. Kinda like LARP VAMPIRE the roleplaying game, just no dice, or rules, and things are real -er.


-dema


----------



## Meowzebub (Jul 9, 2004)

As a firefighter/EMT, this gives me the shivers.  In this day and age, group activies with blood are just a bad idea.  I do not care if she thinks she knows these people and is not at risk.  She does not know them that well.  Plenty of ways to contract a disease and it is not always based on drug-use or sexual partners.  By her joining this group, she is likely endangering you in the process, beyond the risk she is taking with her own health.  

Dont want to be preachy here, but man, this is a bad idea!


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 9, 2004)

My only concern really is what was already stated. You need to find out how safe they are. I have known some vampiriphiles before who did bloodletting, but they were *extremely* careful. They took the same precautions one would with sex without protection, i.e. blood tests and frequent screenings before allowing someone in their *fold* so to speak. I wouldn't worry bout it if it is that well organized. If you think there is some danger in it then take a look at information on "bloodplay" on d/s | s/m websites and pass them on to her in a loving manner to help inform her bout the dangers and the means of precaution.


----------



## dema (Jul 9, 2004)

*Vamp*



			
				Meowzebub said:
			
		

> As a firefighter/EMT, this gives me the shivers.  In this day and age, group activies with blood are just a bad idea.  I do not care if she thinks she knows these people and is not at risk.  She does not know them that well.  Plenty of ways to contract a disease and it is not always based on drug-use or sexual partners.  By her joining this group, she is likely endangering you in the process, beyond the risk she is taking with her own health.
> 
> Dont want to be preachy here, but man, this is a bad idea!




I understand the concern revolving around bloodletting, but I do not think that is an issue right now. I'm just concerned about that other aspects, mainly groupthink issues, and issues with loss of identity. Everything else I think is perfectly fine. So I wouldn't worry about the blood, and disease thing so much, she has proven to me that she does not partake in those activities. It's much like joining with a gang, anyone who has studied those groups ,and their outlooks would know what I am talking about. I'm just afraid of a loved one being drawn in to something dangerous.


Thanks guys, I appreciate the concerns.


-de


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 9, 2004)

The group think/cult aspect of things like this is a bit overrated. If she has a strong sense of self and is not prone to severe mental problems then there really isn't nearly the chance of her "losing herself." How old are we talking here? It doesn't really matter since people age and mature at different levels but it can be a clue. If she has already developed who she is then groupthink isn't quite as dangerous. I know many people who can get pretty extreme in certain lifestyles but since they know who they are then when they leave their session or congregation they are perfectly ok. Groupthink issues are only concerns with the weak willed. She doesn't sound like she is weak willed if she has taken a stand on the bloodletting issue, even if *she* changes her mind it is still *her* decision. The only time you need to worry is if you really believe something she does is *their* decision *for her* rather than her specifically.

To the EMT, I understand your concerns and agree with them, which is why I specifically brought up the background info on the group. I have friends who are professionals in the bloodletting, needleplay, fleshplay and fireplay subcultures and they take it *serious* and if someone else doesn't then they aren't invited.


----------



## Meowzebub (Jul 10, 2004)

She does not have to be the one being cut to be put at risk, but enough on that you seem aware.

The mental/social concerns are likely valid.  I would just try to engage her in other activites as well.  If she shuts you out to be exclusively with her new 'friends', then you definately have a problem.  A little roleplay is fun, if it becomes her life, any caution she shows now may quickly vanish in her eagerness to be accepted in the group.

But I cant say too much about this because I have never heard off these groups before.  KM has some good advice that a little research on your part might ease your mind, or make you put your foot down.  But I think you  are very correct to be worried.  Stay alert and safe

good luck


----------



## Crothian (Jul 10, 2004)

If you think this might be dangerious for her, go with her.  Experience it first hand and become part of it if at least for a while.  Obviously these groups can range from the Vampire LARPs to the ultra serious "I actually think I'm a Vampire" people.  THe bloodletting is a bad sign to me, I know she's not going to take part of it at first but that just shows me that this group is a little more into it then what I would call casual.  

If you are concnerned with loss of her identity, that sounds to me like shes trying to find herself and explore areas of her life.  You might want to help her with this, have some serious talks to her and try to find other things that will help her out.  

Best of luck.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ....
> If you are concnerned with loss of her identity, that sounds to me like shes trying to find herself and explore areas of her life.  You might want to help her with this, have some serious talks to her and try to find other things that will help her out.
> 
> Best of luck.




Be careful here though with the 'find other things.' You also have to at least accept the possibility that this *is* her. You can find her additional things to help her find herself but be aware that if you push her too hard away from this and it truly is her path then she may resent you and you may lose her. Just be cautious, watch and wait. Always be there to talk with her but try not to speak badly about the group and be sure to use possitive reinforcement (if you find you really don't like this group then make sure you give her a lot fo positive feedback when she does something outsdie the group). The last thing you want to do is be the *reason* she gets lost in the group. I have had friends who lost themselves in groups because their SO decided they didn't like it and tried to force them out, which only gave them more reason to "cry on their new friend's shoulder." This led to some very bad life choices to all concerned so just be careful. Let things flow at their own speed, stay *aware* and be ready. If she starts really losing herself then talk ot her and voice your concerns (in a very loving way and not "I think you're wrong") and see where it gets you. Be ready, however, to be told to go to *ell and lose her too. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst, it's usually the best for all parties if you can accept what happens and then maybe in time she will come around to your way of thinking and there will be reconciliation.

Sorry for rambling, to sum it all up.

Be patient. Be watchful. Be loving.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 10, 2004)

In this day and age, with the disease risks being what they are, getting involved with people who play with blood is simply unwise.  

The fact that she does not partake of these activities directly wouldn't relax me much.  One goon who does who gets a little rambunctious in playing out biting a neck and your life changes dramatically.

There's plenty of ancedotes about groupthink pressure, sexual misconduct, drug and alcohol problems, and so on surrounding these groups.  Anything you'd hear here would likewise be anecdotal.  You have to weigh for yourself how much these apply to your situation.

If it were me in your shoes... I'd be very, very uncomfortable with the situation.


----------



## dema (Jul 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If you think this might be dangerious for her, go with her.  Experience it first hand and become part of it if at least for a while.  Obviously these groups can range from the Vampire LARPs to the ultra serious "I actually think I'm a Vampire" people.  THe bloodletting is a bad sign to me, I know she's not going to take part of it at first but that just shows me that this group is a little more into it then what I would call casual.
> 
> If you are concnerned with loss of her identity, that sounds to me like shes trying to find herself and explore areas of her life.  You might want to help her with this, have some serious talks to her and try to find other things that will help her out.
> 
> Best of luck.




Well, to tell the truth, she was a leader type in a clan in another country, and I think she's just picking up her roots here in the U.S. now.

Guess we will see what happens, KM about the blood play, yeah, I've read those things years ago, and I understand that many groups are very serious about the well being of their members. I have met a few of these clanners, and will need to engage with them a little bit more to see where things will go. 


-d


----------



## Crothian (Jul 10, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> Well, to tell the truth, she was a leader type in a clan in another country, and I think she's just picking up her roots here in the U.S. now.
> 
> Guess we will see what happens, KM about the blood play, yeah, I've read those things years ago, and I understand that many groups are very serious about the well being of their members. I have met a few of these clanners, and will need to engage with them a little bit more to see where things will go.




Oh, well if she was involved with this type of thing before then it should be better, and since she was a leader hopefully she'll have a much better idea of how to fined a group that is safe and more for what she needs.  I was thinking that she was new to the Vampire scene and just entering it for the first time.  

But still show some interest in it and in her.  If you have concerns express them to her.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah, prior experience changes a lot of things. I also thought she was new to it all. If she was a leader and she has been able to lead an ok life without it since she left that country then I wouldn't be worried about the groupmind thing, she's strong enough to handle it. More of worry is the idle complex some others might get with her if she has experience and they don't, basically the reverse the of the typical groupthink problem.


----------



## Richards (Jul 10, 2004)

If it was me, I'd ask her to take me to one of the club meetings to see her whole vampire "gang" for myself.

...And then I'd whip out the large crucifix and wooden stake I had smuggled inside my coat pocket, just to see their reaction.

But that's just me.  

Johnathan


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 10, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> If it was me, I'd ask her to take me to one of the club meetings to see her whole vampire "gang" for myself.
> 
> ...And then I'd whip out the large crucifix and wooden stake I had smuggled inside my coat pocket, just to see their reaction.




Brings to mind images of "fun with holy water".


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 10, 2004)

if they're all cute and like to nibble necks, I'm in. I'll bring the holy water filled super soaker and half a wet vampshirt contest


----------



## dema (Jul 10, 2004)

*I'm a vampire too now*



			
				Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> if they're all cute and like to nibble necks, I'm in. I'll bring the holy water filled super soaker and half a wet vampshirt contest



well ok this is what's happened, I decided to engage in the blood sucking thing, and well she enjoyed it, then things turned xxx rated, and now I guess I will have to see how the vampire clan thing goes. I guess I am supporting the fantasy, but I love her, and want to see her happy, I know she will be able to handle the clan thing, she's done it before.

Anway, I'm a dungeon master so I have powers over vamps right?  god this stuf is so god darn silly. Wish me luck. Good gaming everyone, and thanks for the input.

About the bringing stakes and holywater, well, yeah, I've joked about that stuff but she wasn't amused.  She also been reading what everyone wrote as things were happening here on ENworld. I wanted her to see people reactions ,and let her know that the DnDers are nice, and civilized people for the most part. Thanks guys, I appreciate your time to my little pointless life dilema.

-de

p.s. she told me I'm a vamp now that I sucked her blood, and she sucked mine.  there are some really strange people out there, and then there are people that end up falling in love with them. And the world keeps on going.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 10, 2004)

You don't need to be worried unless she puts all of her dots into Vicissitude.  Then you got a nutjob on your hands.

 However, girlfriends with a high Celerity can be...highly entertaining.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 10, 2004)

This post is almost surreal.

How ya doin Dema. 

Where to start.
First off, Vampires arent a joke, and i'm not talking about LARPers i'm talking about a full fledged subculture. Many cities in the US and Western Europe have a subculture of individuals who worship blood, and the benefits that drinking blood gives you. Some just embrace the night life, the parties, and the community.

Either way its all serious stuff. Vampires who bloodlet, and are serious about it, are carefull. They know its not a joke and they do so responsibally. I hope your girlfriend is one of those "true" vampires in the sense that shes really part of the subculture and knows what she's doing. As opposed to someone who's facinated with the "scene" and puts on a good show through fancy words and irresponsible acts.

I've dated more then one girl who claimed to be a vampire. One was...quite frankly a complete and utter basket case. The other was very serious and down to earth. Though i never participated with her, we didnt really date long enough for me to be convinced to try it.

I'm not sure what advice to give you, except to tread carefully and make sure its something serious, not a game. There are some sick people out there who live out their fantasies and end up hurting one another. And then there are some serious individuals out there who hold real faith in the entire thing and know what they are doing.

As for Gaming...
DND Meetup later today! 4pm EST at kings games.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 10, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> I don't know, just wanted to know if anyone else out there has been in a similar situation.




There was a group of those back in Ithaca.  Due to various other social entanglements, I would interact with them on occassion.  There were two members who were major egotists and got off on manipulating all the other members.  All the other members were too clueless or indoctrinated to see what was so glaringly obvious to everyone outside their group.  Lots of neuroses on parade.  A great deal of unsafe bloodletting--especially since at least two others would tend to make recreational use of illegal injected narcotics, and the idea of any sort of sexual fidelity, even within their "clan", was anathema to many of them.  The girls seemed to do far worse than did the guys in this group.  They tended to chew up and spit out a lot of young girls looking for a sense of belonging, but the core membership was mostly male.


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Jul 10, 2004)

If you get your fang teeth filed to a point she'll think you're teh sexy!


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 10, 2004)

Let me get this straight, these are not LARPers, but actually they want to be vampires?

I've never LARPed, but wanted to (just never had the oppertunity), to me it would be like playing cops and robbers (make believe, just like paintball for example). Evidently others see it as a lifestyle, and that's a bit scarry (you never know when some idiot decides that you are better off in torpor for the next decade with a stake through your hart), the bloodletting is definately very freaky.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 10, 2004)

Meowzebub said:
			
		

> As a firefighter/EMT, this gives me the shivers.  In this day and age, group activies with blood are just a bad idea.  I do not care if she thinks she knows these people and is not at risk.  She does not know them that well.  Plenty of ways to contract a disease and it is not always based on drug-use or sexual partners.  By her joining this group, she is likely endangering you in the process, beyond the risk she is taking with her own health.
> 
> Dont want to be preachy here, but man, this is a bad idea!




I second this opinion, with AIDS around, better be careful with "drinking blood" and such activities. 

(BTW: Meowzebub, your avatar is the coolest IMO, that I have seen on these forums. Congratulations!)




> p.s. she told me I'm a vamp now that I sucked her blood, and she sucked mine.



Sorry for being harsh, but I find this pathetic and ridiculous. It reminds me of players who absolutely want to play drow characters. Once a drow only gets the same abilities as an elf, it then suddenly loses many of its appeal. So some people engage in bloodsucking, then call themselves "vampires"? C'mon, it's just feeling weak deep inside, but by pretending to be a vampire one fancies himself having become a predator, a teriffying and above all IMPORTANT person... However, limit yourself to saying you like to drink blood just because you are a little strange and like the taste; then forget it is to be a vampire (the real vampire of legend / literacy is well beyond a mere dude drinking blood): much less people will be interested in it.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 10, 2004)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight, these are not LARPers, but actually they want to be vampires?




No.  Most of them don't think they are or will become fictional or legendary vampires.  Instead, they get into blood drinking and blood "sharing".

Mostly harmless, actually, but a bad place to be if one is not already a strong-willed and well-defined person.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 10, 2004)

Uncooked pork/beef blood can carry pathogens that infect humans, including a form of tuberculosis.


----------



## tarchon (Jul 10, 2004)

Meowzebub said:
			
		

> As a firefighter/EMT, this gives me the shivers.  In this day and age, group activies with blood are just a bad idea.




Hmm... wondering when it was a good idea.  As well as the issues of communicable disease and the psychological pitfalls of retreating into fantasy, actually taking blood out of the body has some risk of infection or injury too.  If done carefully, I suppose it can be - if not quite "safe" - not imminently dangerous, but my experiences with the vamp wannabe crowd don't make me very confident.  Most of them seem likely to be future Darwin award contenders.


----------



## tarchon (Jul 10, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> No.  Most of them don't think they are or will become fictional or legendary vampires.  Instead, they get into blood drinking and blood "sharing".




Well, that's a bit of an overgeneralization.  I've encountered both the hemovores and the flat-out insane I-think-I'm-Dracula types.  It really depends a lot on which little local subculture it is, and the boundaries often blur.  Some of them are unaware that the whole "clan" thing (and blood bonding, "vauderie," etc.) is from a roleplaying game too.  It's kind of like Satanists - you'll find some that regard Satan as a metaphor for a particular ethical system and some that actually literally worship a horned dude with a pitchfork.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 10, 2004)

Enjoy the hickees


----------



## Gez (Jul 10, 2004)

Is that for real, or is it a troll?



Note that I don't expect an honest answer!


----------



## Ottergame (Jul 11, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> MY GF recently joined a vampire clan in NYC, there are alot of them here, and well they all pretend to be vampires, ingage in bloodletting sometimes, and get together for some strange rituals. Anyone have anymore info about these groups???




I'd dump her so fast she'd get whiplash.

It's one thing to be naturaly insane, it's another thing to willingly jump into insanity, that is both crazy AND stupid.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 11, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> well ok this is what's happened, I decided to engage in the blood sucking thing, and well she enjoyed it, then things turned xxx rated, and now I guess I will have to see how the vampire clan thing goes. I guess I am supporting the fantasy, but I love her, and want to see her happy, I know she will be able to handle the clan thing, she's done it before.



The gory details aren't necessary but if this wasn't just an occurance between you and her, you better hope neither of you has any jealous tendencies or this relationship is destined for bad things.


----------



## Ampolitor (Jul 11, 2004)

*werewolf*

hey if she gets out of line, tell her that your really and werewolf and you got a lot of friends.


----------



## dema (Jul 11, 2004)

*Yeah, this is all very real.*



			
				Ampolitor said:
			
		

> hey if she gets out of line, tell her that your really and werewolf and you got a lot of friends.





LOL, I used to tell her this but she just laughed back, and for a while took me seriously. Actually the culture believes that there are vamps, werewolves, demons, angels, and dragons, and faeries. It's freaking odd. If I tell them I am a were wolf they look at you weird like they are either plotting to kill you, or that they are afraid, because we all know (yeah, from those movies i.e. underworld) that werewolves kill vamps.

But there is a new vampire phenomenon out there called psi-vamps, and theses do not have to drink blood, they just had to look at you or be near you and they drain your energy. I looked on the net for this stuff and this is a whole world wide organization behind the Veiled Society or something like that.  

Here is a link to a large organization http://www.kheperu.org/
http://www.sanguinarius.org/  another link


I've seen pics of these so called Lords, or Fathers. I think many are just looking to enslave the minds of weaker people. And it's also odd, the clans here in NYC at least, are not on bad terms with each other, well not all.

They try to get each others members, and they do provide a family of sorts, and well since my GF is now alone in the U.S. Living with me, she still seeks a larger family that will accept her. She knows I love her very much, and that I think they are all freaks, and just weird troubled people. We fight about that sometimes, and I've met a few of these lords and ladies. Activities they enjoy range from picnics, to raves, to spiritual reading to more bloodly feasts.

My GF told me she declinded many invitations to clans due to their requirements to enter, and choose not to drink, share other people blood, because she knew it would kill everything we have, I told her thank you for thinking of me in that sense.

One reason I decided to let her, and I engage in blood letting is so she doesn't go to someone else. I allowed her to use the razor because I've never cut anyone like that before. I mean, it's blood, and I don't really enjoy the taste, but she loved it, and wanted this from me for a whilr (say 4 months since we met.)

In anycase, we are closer it seems since I've entered her world. I laugh and tell her I will start my own clan, and we will play DnD, lol, she thinks DND is strange, heh.

I asure you I'm not a troll, check out my band website, and you will see who I am if you are curious. This is all very very real.

About the fangs, she is about to get a new set, and asked me to get a pair too, I guess so we can bite each other. Yeah, it's a stange world out there.

But I feel it's better to allow her to live out these fantasies with me, instead of some stranger that might offer her something I can't, or wouldn't have.

I admit too, I've heard of clans who do bad things too, rape, use, and abuse, and more. I was also told there are elders who punish those that break certain rules.  I should get a copy of the rules to post here.

Yeah they have some guys that are like 60 years old or something come from germany or other far off places to see how their clans are doing.

Still I don't understand one thing, what do they all get from this? Friends? Power? If power in what form?  I know they all mingle amongst themselves, and it's good to have connections, but the vamps I've met so far are not the high society ones.  There are supposeling vamp clans like the one Anne Rice is part of that only millionaires join. Wonder who out there also entertains this fantasy.

I appreciate the feedback, and while, I didn't enjoy the negative, bring holy water with you, or stakes with you bits, I made the same jokes to her, so I'm just as bad.

Ohh, she also laughed and told me she is my mother now, you know now that I've drank of her. SO I told her I'm a psi, sanguine, cyber, dragon, were, demon vampire/ dungeon master, and I told her I will start a church of chance, and we will all wear dice bags around out necks. 

Heh, mom asked bout the razor blade cut today, and I told her I just scratched myself, if she only knew.

-de


----------



## CyberSpyder (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow.  This just sounds hideously unhealthy.  My advice would be to get the hell out and find someone who lives in the real world, but that's just me.


----------



## dema (Jul 11, 2004)

*more.........*

Ohh I've also read some articles about cannabalism, serial killers, and vampires, seems theses things are all very related, and blood drinking is just a form of cannabalism, some scarey stuff. Also I picked up a cute book called the Science of Vampires by a lady who does some of the science stuff for CSI ( that T.V. Series)  I don't watch T.V. much so I've only seem like 3-4 episodes.


Arthur, I always say I will come by to a DnD meet up, and I know you guys are like 3 blocks away, but I'm always not able to make it. Like today I was stuck in Staten Island recording a new demo, and that will be my weekends for the month I feel (argh.)

-de

p.s. So anyone interested in the Church of Chance, I wanna kind of show my GF how silly cults can be, but I don't think she will really appreciate the joke.

Anyways, you've all be nice.


----------



## tarchon (Jul 11, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> But there is a new vampire phenomenon out there called psi-vamps, and theses do not have to drink blood, they just had to look at you or be near you and they drain your energy. I looked on the net for this stuff and this is a whole world wide organization behind the Veiled Society or something like that.



Yeah, that "psychic vampire" thing is sort of a perennial "new phenomenon."  I kind of thought it was done to death in the 80s X-Men comics, but what was old is always new again.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that "psychic vampire" thing is sort of a perennial "new phenomenon."  I kind of thought it was done to death in the 80s X-Men comics, but what was old is always new again.




Crazy poeple who cant tell the difference between fantasy and reality and  think they have superpowers is a very very old phenominon.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2004)

I think people like this need mental treatment...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Turanil (Jul 11, 2004)

> I think many are just looking to enslave the minds of weaker people.




More and more pathetic... Really.

Minds of weaker people? Where can they find minds weaker than their own, heh?!


----------



## Leopold (Jul 11, 2004)

It's time to engage in a habit I call 'return to your roots'. You see these people while going through their angst are commiting various crimes, hence they are lawless criminals. Sacrifices, bloodletting, disorderly conduct, the list goes on. So what can we do?

Why kidnap them and sell them into slavery! If they want to engage in wreckless behavior, why don't you try to make a few thousand $$ on the way and ship them off to Singapore to toil away for the the rest of their lives? I mean, honestly, do we expect these people to contribute beneficially to society anyway?

And Vampire as a lifestyle? Give me a break. Therapy+jailtime=winner here.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think people like this need mental treatment...




Hear, hear!

Seek out a good psychologist.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jul 11, 2004)

*My two cents.*

You see, at the beginning of the White Wolf sourcebooks that everyone got their vampire/werewolf/fairy/demon/whatever ideas from, it says "this is fiction.  You are not a vampire.  You do not have super powers."

It really amazes me sometimes how many people miss that part.

The cure for vampirism: antipsychotics.  Seriously, if you think that vampires are "very, very real" and not just a bunch of kids who think it's sexy to play with blood, I suggest you get hold of some prozac.  Reality check here, dude.  Seriously.  Blood play without blood tests = you will get sick and maybe die.

God, this is why I got out of the bloody goth scene back in the day.  It turned into such a cesspool of people trying to find some kind of public support and rationalization for their lack of a grasp on reality.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jul 11, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Crazy poeple who cant tell the difference between fantasy and reality and  think they have superpowers is a very very old phenominon.




_Inappropriate comment removed by moderator._

So this whole thing has two components - the social/cultural aspects of the clans and a sexual fetishist aspect of the bloodletting. Dema's gf is into both aspects, but does not need to combine then - she rejects clans that require bloodletting between members, saving that as a part of her sexual monogamy. So as far as I can tell, this situation falls into the "your kink is not my kink" catagory. What she believes, or says, or accepts as part of a social group fiction is not stronger than her personal autonomy, does not interfere with her understanding of consent, and does not overrule her personal commitments. So all things considered, I'd say she less in need of therapy, insults or punishment than individual members of much more socially accpetable lifestyles and groups.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## reanjr (Jul 11, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> MY GF recently joined a vampire clan in NYC, there are alot of them here, and well they all pretend to be vampires, ingage in bloodletting sometimes, and get together for some strange rituals. Anyone have anymore info about these groups???
> 
> 
> -dema
> ...




Further Information:

They're harmless weirdos.  I stick to that as fact.


----------



## reanjr (Jul 11, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> That's not polite to say. It's really a life style that they engage in. Kinda like LARP VAMPIRE the roleplaying game, just no dice, or rules, and things are real -er.
> 
> 
> -dema




I'd say they are much more detached from reality than your average LARPer (and that's saying something ).


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 11, 2004)

Folks, it would be best if we could have this discussion without insults and religious references.

Dema, there is such a thing as _too much_ sharing. Use judgment when deciding what to post.


----------



## smetzger (Jul 11, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Folks, it would be best if we could have this discussion without insults and religious references.




The whole discussion is about religion.  To this girl being a vampire is her religion.  She says she is a vampire the same way that I say I am a Christian.  If we are not to talk about religion on this board than this whole thread is in violation of that.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 11, 2004)

dema said:
			
		

> Heh, mom asked bout the razor blade cut today, and I told her I just scratched myself, if she only knew.




Now, much of the stuff I let slide.  Very much a "use your own best judgement and tolerance of risk" kind of thing.  But this is an issue you ought to think about -

It has you starting to lie to your family.  

Sure, you probably think one lie is no big deal.  But do you really expect to ever stop lying about it?  Imagine a year or two from now, after you've built up a whole stack of lies.  And then something goes horribly wrong.  Maybe someone winds up in a hospital or the like.  And you have to explain.  And your family finds out you've been lying for a long time...

Lies between loved ones are bad.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 11, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Now, much of the stuff I let slide.  Very much a "use your own best judgement and tolerance of risk" kind of thing.  But this is an issue you ought to think about -
> 
> It has you starting to lie to your family.
> 
> ...




I concur wholeheartedly.

Umbran, it is rare to read sensible advice on an internet forum. You've done an admirable job with that last post.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 11, 2004)

Okay, if she's been a 'leader' of this stuff before, than that's a good and a bad thing.  Good in that she knows what she's getting into.  

dema, is she into the whole mythological aspect, or does she simply have a blood fetish?  

'Cause it's one thing to have a fascination with the consumption of human blood (creepy and possibly evident of psychological instability), but to believe that one is a mythical creature thought up by Bram Stoker and turned into a damn good STORY, and that dragons, faeries, werewolves ect. really do exist when they have all been explained away as legends, mass madness, etc. is simple idiocy. IMO People who fall under this category should either wake up and realize that they are being delusional, or recieve madatory psychological help.  Because really, it's all in their mind.


----------



## heimdall (Jul 11, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> It has you starting to lie to your family.




Agreed that this is a flashing warning sign. Any relationship that causes you to lie to your family and friends is cause for concern. Look at it this way... you are now covering up aspects of your relationship when talking to your own mother which you are sharing with perfect strangers on an internet forum.  Admittedly, most people do so because with your mother you aren't anonymous but to the forum you are, but consider the implications of your behavior and the hiding of it you've already begun.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 11, 2004)

too much weird drama for me.    sometimes people get into weird stuff, then drag an unsuspecting S/O or friend (who may be thinking to themselves, "ah, i can handle it, and if anything is too weird for me i just won't do it" - yeah right!) along for the ride... i've seen it happen before IRL.  it's important to know your own limits in life.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, not so long ago (before airplanes, before the Internet, before TV etc) it was easy to be unique/special, you didn't really know what others were doing. Nowadays most people have 6 billion others to compare with. See what I mean?


----------



## FireLance (Jul 12, 2004)

Leopold said:
			
		

> Why kidnap them and sell them into slavery! If they want to engage in wreckless behavior, why don't you try to make a few thousand $$ on the way and ship them off to Singapore to toil away for the the rest of their lives? I mean, honestly, do we expect these people to contribute beneficially to society anyway?



 :\ I would just like to clarify that slavery is illegal in my country. I know we get a bad reputation for strict law enforcement and modron-like qualities, and a bit of teasing in those areas is only to be expected. We don't keep slaves, though. Really.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

smetzger said:
			
		

> The whole discussion is about religion.  To this girl being a vampire is her religion.  She says she is a vampire the same way that I say I am a Christian.  If we are not to talk about religion on this board than this whole thread is in violation of that.



A fetish and delusions do not a religion make.


----------



## tarchon (Jul 12, 2004)

smetzger said:
			
		

> The whole discussion is about religion.  To this girl being a vampire is her religion.  She says she is a vampire the same way that I say I am a Christian.  If we are not to talk about religion on this board than this whole thread is in violation of that.




Shhhh!


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 12, 2004)

Leopold said:
			
		

> And Vampire as a lifestyle? Give me a break. Therapy+jailtime=winner here.




Jail?  What would the charge be?  There is no US Federal law nor state or local statute that prohibits the behavior of such "vampires" so long as it is mutually consensual and does not involve minors.

Please, enlighten us all.  Quote the specific statute or statutes that would apply in this particular situation.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 12, 2004)

FireLance said:
			
		

> :\ I would just like to clarify that slavery is illegal in my country. I know we get a bad reputation for strict law enforcement and modron-like qualities, and a bit of teasing in those areas is only to be expected. We don't keep slaves, though. Really.




A few Filipino maids might beg to disagree, but that's no worse than some of the sweatshops in New York or Los Angeles.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 12, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Now, much of the stuff I let slide.  Very much a "use your own best judgement and tolerance of risk" kind of thing.  But this is an issue you ought to think about -
> 
> It has you starting to lie to your family.




Definitely agree.  Why lie to your family about it?  Are you ashamed of it?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jul 12, 2004)

My sentiments on the matter would be best expressed by the very eloquent Stan Marsh:


----------



## Virate (Jul 12, 2004)

Dema

I believe your female has only a slender thread of connection to the bedrock of reality.  And just because her and her little friends have fallen into bedlam, doesn't mean it's okay for you to do the same.

This female and her little band of leeches are engaging in behavior which is not only reeks of insanity, but is definately unhealthy and a direct route to some very nasty diseases.

Leave the bloodfeeding to the fleas, ticks, and leeches.

If you really care for this female, you need to start reeling her back to reality.
If you can do without her, dump her immediately and find someone with a clue.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 12, 2004)

I think we're about done.


----------

